# Crank No Start



## MaJeStIcDrifter (May 1, 2004)

undefinedMy 92 ka24 wont start it cranks but it dosnt start it was working fine and i parked turned it off then when i go to turn it on it dosnt start . The car is getting about1 spark per 10 -15 seconds i dont know if its the coil the ignition madule but i need to get my car running please help E mail me @ [email protected] thank you


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hmmm...well on both 240's i have owned, they have had like security things. on the 89, it was like a plug in kinda thing. on my current 90, its a toggle switch under the dash. both of them cut off the gas... if you have one of these things, maybe you should look around in the cab of the car...

thats just one quite probable possibility. i had a couple incidents where my 89 wouldnt start after i parked it...i finally realized what that stupid chip thingy was...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I got my car cheap because of a similar problem... 

First are the spark plugs and distributor cap and rotor in good condition? If so, check for codes in the ECU located under the passenger side kick panel.
Then you can test as follows;

Turn on the ignition
Make sure there is power coming from the ECCS relay going to the crank angle sensor in the distributor. 
The power is on pin B in the distributor connector
(X)
(A)(B)(C)(D)

Turn off the ignition
Disconnect the connector at the coil
Check the resistance across the ignition coil
(A)(B)
It should measure about 0.7 ohms on the primary

then measure from pin A to the coil output (the coil spark wire)
It should measure about 12.8K ohms.

Disconnect the power transistor connector (the plug in back of the coil)
measure the resistance across the three terminals in the transistor
(A)(B)(C)
Go A-B A-C B-A B-C C-A C-B the first being the "+" and the second the "-"
It should measure infinite one direction and more than zero but less than infinite the other direction.

The most likely problem is in the Crank Angle Sensor which requires a new distributor from Nissan. 

I hope this helps.

Troy


----------

